# ovulation during period?



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's my weird story:

On the 30th of Nov I started a normal, regular period. I was a bit nauseous and cranky but otherwise normal.

On that same day, DH and I DTD... About a week later I started feeling funny, really sore breasts.

So four days ago I POAS and got a very faint line. VERY. it was a cheap CVS brand "early" test. I went out and bought an expensive "gold" Digital test that seemed to be the most sensitive at the store. Got a Negative. Took the Digital test 2 days ago, got a "No".

Today I POAS with that CVS again and got a darker line, still faint.

IS this possible???? Or a flukey box of CVS tests?


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I've learned everything is possible. Since different brands of test have different min. detection amts I would buy another brand (not cvs or what you have) and re-test but I 'd probably still go get a blood test since I'd freak either way.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

I keep reading online that a faint line is a line. But it seems so odd!

Luckily I have an Ob/gyn appt on Thursday, so we shall see!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Just a warning, if it was a blue-dye test... a line does not necessarily mean pregnant. I have been seeing a LOT of women get a line on a blue-dye test and not be pregnant, not even a chemical pregnancy, getting nothing but negatives on all other tests and still getting AF on time.

However, First Response Early Response (or FRER as we call them) are probably THE most accurate. They are also quite expensive compared to most but I have rarely (if honestly ever) seen a false positive on one of those that was not a chemical pregnancy or from after having an HCG trigger shot


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Just a warning, if it was a blue-dye test... a line does not necessarily mean pregnant. I have been seeing a LOT of women get a line on a blue-dye test and not be pregnant, not even a chemical pregnancy, getting nothing but negatives on all other tests and still getting AF on time.

However, First Response Early Response (or FRER as we call them) are probably THE most accurate. They are also quite expensive compared to most but I have rarely (if honestly ever) seen a false positive on one of those that was not a chemical pregnancy or from after having an HCG trigger shot

Okay, so the blue dye line (false pos) is for when you need to get two blue lines for it to be positive? Because it could totally be that. So FRER is the best one? And that doesn't have the blue dye problem? I'm learning more here (as always) than I ever learn elsewhere!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
Okay, so the blue dye line (false pos) is for when you need to get two blue lines for it to be positive? Because it could totally be that. So FRER is the best one? And that doesn't have the blue dye problem? I'm learning more here (as always) than I ever learn elsewhere!

FRER is a pink dye test... its also quite sensitive but still accurate. It does give you a disappointingly white negative when it is negative though... not even the hope of a line like dollar tree tests (also good, pink dye tests but you can see where the positive would be which makes them not so good)

Blue dye tests I have no clue why they have been giving so many false positives lately but I have seen countless ladies post on these forums their







on them that turn out to not be pregnant at all


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

It's possible. I exist because my mother ovulated on the second day of her period and had sex that night.

That said, I'd be interested to hear what the blood test says.


----------

